# Qualcuno di voi



## Pincopallino (29 Gennaio 2020)

È di Pescara città?


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2020)

una volte ce ne stavano un paio. degli attuali non saprei


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Gennaio 2020)

Se vorranno risponderanno.
Anche in privato va bene.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Pinco....quarantenato?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Dovevamo vederci... scomparso.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci... scomparso.


Eh....mah! Boh!
L'avrà cuzzato la moglie?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci... scomparso.


guarda un po che gente c'è in giro. Dà buca ancora prima di....


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda un po che gente c'è in giro. Dà buca ancora prima di....


Strano, eh!


----------



## oriente70 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Sarà contagiato


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Strano, eh!


e già,  ti teme


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Boh. dovevamo sentirci, mi aveva anche detto dove incontrarci.
Poi basta. Scomparso.
Tirate voi le conclusioni.


----------



## Lostris (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. dovevamo sentirci, mi aveva anche detto dove incontrarci.
> Poi basta. Scomparso.
> Tirate voi le conclusioni.


Quelli che devi vedere poi misteriosamente spariscono.
Non mi interessa come fai.... ma posso proporti un paio di nomi?


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quelli che devi vedere poi misteriosamente spariscono.
> Non mi interessa come fai.... ma posso proporti un paio di nomi?


Premetto che non sciolgo nessuno nell'acido.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Premetto che non sciolgo nessuno nell'acido.


Dalle tue parti ci sono degli allevamenti di maiali?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quelli che devi vedere poi misteriosamente spariscono.
> Non mi interessa come fai.... ma posso proporti un paio di nomi?


Un paio? Io ne avrei una lista lunghissima


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Premetto che non sciolgo nessuno nell'acido.


Ecco, mai una gioia


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. dovevamo sentirci, mi aveva anche detto dove incontrarci.
> Poi basta. Scomparso.
> Tirate voi le conclusioni.


Ha l’influenza ed è in isolamento e non è il caso di lasciare una certa cronologia


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha l’influenza ed è in isolamento e non è il caso di lasciare una certa cronologia


Ecco perché mi fischiavano le oregie...,


----------

